# advice needed



## sdulr (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello every one,
My slfe DEV,
I found a immigation counsltancy in india,they aggange general laubr jobs with canadian employer,it will be a three yr contract.jobs are mainly food picking,harvesting,construction area,in hotels etc.they are offering $2500 per month with fooding,lodging & medical insurance.
Imm.counst charging total $19000 CAD.inetialy they r charging $3500 for visa/workpermit application airfare etc.& rest will be diducted from monthly salary.

I need ur advice is it a good option?does salary is ok to live in canada.
is there any other option?

thank you for ur support.....


----------

